# Mojave versus Sonoran



## Laura (Feb 8, 2008)

Any differences? Size? Diet? Looks? Or pretty much just where they are from?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 9, 2008)

According to a paper written by Mike Connor of the Desert Tortoise Preserve Committee, the only difference is in genotype or DNA:

http://www.tortoise.org/archives/agasdna.html

Yvonne


----------

